# Harvesting knives



## GreginND (Sep 16, 2016)

Best/Favorite harvesting tool?

Pruners?

Crooked knife?

Razor forks?

Others?


----------



## garymc (Sep 16, 2016)

Fingers and thumbs with a ratio of 4 to 1. I harvest muscadines.


----------



## garymc (Sep 16, 2016)

Oops, I forgot. This site always shows the pictures upside down.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 17, 2016)

Something along these lines...


----------



## grapeman (Sep 17, 2016)

Felco 310 is my favorite, They aren't expensive and stay sharp. Picking forks for those prone to cut fingers.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Sep 17, 2016)

A U-Pick here in Texas recommend Fiskars and we went to HomeDepot and bought the model below, I like them because the anvil part is slightly curved and helps us get to the stem. We used them alot this year helping a winery harvest.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Fiskars-4-8-in-x-2-5-in-Softgrip-Bypass-Large-Pruner-379441-1002/203074880

TXWineDuo


----------



## Johny99 (Sep 17, 2016)

LoveTheWine said:


> Something along these lines...



I buy the same for my picking volunteers. Pruners work but I find the light ones are quicker to use.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 17, 2016)

Johny99 said:


> I buy the same for my picking volunteers. Pruners work but I find the light ones are quicker to use.



Maybe because I am a klutz sometimes, but I would be afraid of cutting one of my finger off. Maybe not at the start but in after an hour or so of cutting grapes.


----------



## Troll (Sep 17, 2016)

All fiscar are excellent products for the price


----------



## Johny99 (Sep 18, 2016)

TonyR said:


> Maybe because I am a klutz sometimes, but I would be afraid of cutting one of my finger off. Maybe not at the start but in after an hour or so of cutting grapes.



I also give each person a coated leather glove for that reason


----------



## berrycrush (Sep 19, 2016)

Would safety scissors work? seriously, for children.


----------

